
In Search of Mary Shelley review: A life of monsters and men - diodorus
https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/books/in-search-of-mary-shelley-review-a-life-of-monsters-and-men-1.3347529
======
ollybee
This has been BBC radio 4's book of the week and as such has been serialised
in 5 15 minute parts which will be available on iplayer to UK residents for
the next month. I've certainly enjoyed it.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09ms55g](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09ms55g)

------
cypherg
The best recent article on Shelley and Frankenstein:
[http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/12/21/frankenstein-
out-...](http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/12/21/frankenstein-out-of-
control/)

Includes reviews of:

Frankenstein, Or, The Modern Prometheus: Annotated for Scientists, Engineers,
and Creators of All Kinds by Mary Shelley, edited by David H. Guston, Ed Finn,
and Jason Scott Robert MIT Press, 277 pp., $19.95 (paper)

The New Annotated Frankenstein by Mary Shelley, edited and with a foreword and
notes by Leslie S. Klinger Liveright, 352 pp. $35.00

------
JoeDaDude
I am reminded of another post in which it is speculated that the study of
algae by Charles Darwin served as one source of inspiration for the
Frankenstein story.

[1] [https://publicdomainreview.org/2016/09/07/visions-of-
algae-i...](https://publicdomainreview.org/2016/09/07/visions-of-algae-in-
eighteenth-century-botany/)

